# Rugging is a science... how many rugs do YOU need?



## PapaFrita (29 May 2008)

I was thinking about this today. PF currently has 2 rugs but only wears one as she's woolly and she lives in. However, when I as in the UK and horses were out 24/7 they each had 2 turnouts each of different weights, (could add/take away stable rugs) 2 stable rugs (different weights), and a cooler that I would use on whichever horse was in work...
Soo, what rugs do you have and how did you rationalise their choice?
(incidentally, I have AT LEAST 6 more rugs stored in the garage for whenever I might need them!)


----------



## JadeWisc (29 May 2008)

I "NEED" none


Give my a decent outdoor horse shelter for winter and good fly spray for summer  and my horses only have any form of rug on for a rare occasion



we have brutal winters here as well and none complain and are very happy

in fact, they hate being in stalls for the most part and are irritated when I get sappy and put a rug on them for whatever reason


----------



## Hemirjtm (29 May 2008)

I have 1 winter turnout rug for each horse, plus another one just in case one needs reparing! I have 3 coolers (but thats only cos i bought two of them REALLY cheaply!) and i have 1 stable rug as they rarely come into the stable!! 

so overall i have 8 rugs for 2 horses!! LOL!! tbh they hardly wear a rug as they would rather be outside without a rug one, have wondered wether H needs a fly rug, then thought "nope he's fine the way he is"


----------



## Llanali (29 May 2008)

Hmm....well. I LOVE buying rugs.

My one mare had, at point of selling her...
1 HW full neck TO
1 MW full neck TO
1 MW standard neck TO
1 LW TO
1 Hw full neck stable
1 HW duvet rug
2 MW stable rugs- a Lavenham and a Weatherbeeta
1 LW stable rug- another Weatherbeeta
1 show rug
2 fleeces
2 summer sheets

Obsessive, much? She was fully clipped, and a bit of a wimpy TB in the best of times. Had no shelter in fields on side of hill. 2 fleeces and summer sheets as she always had one underneath her other rugs to help keep the others clean.


----------



## JadeWisc (29 May 2008)

see now I am confirmed on the fact that rugs are for US! lol


I wanted to buy Misty a pink fly sheet this summer as it was new and pink and I fell in love with it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I talked myself out of it though as I knew it would get wrecked and irritate her and I decided it was me wanting to dress her up like a barbie rather than any form of horse care! lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





on a serious note: I do not show my horses so I respect and understand the use of rugs at times and also respect and uderstand the "rug cluture" of other parts of the world


----------



## PapaFrita (29 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I "NEED" none


[/ QUOTE ]
Rubbish! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We neeeeeeed rugs!! Rugs are necessary!!!!!!!
I bought 2 for PF (one fleece, one waffle cooler) when I was in the UK... They're like... erm... comfort ermm... RUGS!! LMAO!!!!
I have lots of rugs and lots of bits. Oh, and lots of bridles. And erm... 2 saddles 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and ermmm... several saddle cloths...
but I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed them.
Anyway, how the hell are you Jade??


----------



## Llanali (29 May 2008)

Admittedly, at my SJ and hunting based livery yard there was a massive rugging culture- but it was very exposed, and honestly, 2 degrees colder than the rest of the area. They were ALL with the exception of about 4 on a 40 horse yard clipped out fully. Think nearly all competing ones had studs, and nearly everything wore boots. Was just the way the yard was I guess, and I grew up like that so it's normal for me. The main reason she had duplicates is because I HATE dirty,smelling stable rugs, and she was a smelly mare rugs wise.

I think whom ever had her before me molly coddled her too though, as when I first got her we realised pretty quick she shivered like hell if she got cold and wet.


----------



## Enfys (29 May 2008)

In the UK I stabled my horses (not an option) they were clipped and hunted, so, each one had at least two turnouts, then the arab had a lightweight TO too because he was a wimp and would shiver through a summer show. Then there were the the quilts, the jutes, the thermatex, the wool day rugs, the coolers, and the exercise sheets! I hasten to add that these were collected over a period of years....In the end, I saw the light, the horses slept in their TO's too and did perfectly fine and my collection of rugs sat and gathered cobwebs!

Here, hmm, I have a heap of TO's in various sizes, all mediumweights, half a dozen summer sheets and that is it! When Robin was ill recently her TO was too warm, so she ended up wearing two summer sheets and an unfolded saddle blanket! 

The horses overwinter in just one rug, only one has a full neck, and they do just fine. I still have the British mentality and can't quite bring myself to leave them without a blanket, except for the foal who grew her own, very efficient, one.

I have come to the conclusion that I don't actually need a rug for every occasion, and if I do, with the exception of turnouts, then I'll make them myself.

I am very proud of the fact that I can go to the tack store and walk on past the blanket section without having to fight the urge to touch them anymore. Unfortunately, I now have a thing for bridles and halters!


----------



## PapaFrita (29 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
see now I am confirmed on the fact that rugs are for US! lol

[/ QUOTE ]
Well, yes and no. Realistically I know PF probably could manage without one, BUT I want her to keep weight on and she's a skinny minnie as it is

[ QUOTE ]
I wanted to buy Misty a pink fly sheet this summer as it was new and pink and I fell in love with it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Sounds perfect!!

[ QUOTE ]
I talked myself out of it

[/ QUOTE ]
What???!!! See, that could never happen to me! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Rationally, I understand that PF could probably cope just fine without rugs, however, as a single female (that might be relevant or not!) I have the need to nurture and protect so I rug her (have I mentioned she's a skinny minnie???)





So, how the hell are you, Jade?


----------



## PapaFrita (29 May 2008)

At one point I had 13 rugs for one horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




You beat me by 1!! *sigh* Soooo jealous!


----------



## TGM (29 May 2008)

I have two turnouts for each horse (in case of leakage or damage) but only one has a stable rug (and that is because it came free with the pony!).  I have one thermatex between three of them!


----------



## Irishcobs (29 May 2008)

My horses live out 24/7. I have a rain sheet, MW and HW  turnout per horse, so two of each. And a LW neckcover than will fit the rain sheet and MW, HWs have their own build in.
I also have a LW and MW stable rug per horse, for layering or if they come in because it is really nasty out, and a cooler per horse.
I have 2 summer sheets, that they only wear to keep clean before a show and 2 fleeces, again only used before shows.

I also have 2 spare rain sheets but not sure how water proof they are so only use them if I really need too.


----------



## Janette (29 May 2008)

Star has
HW turnout with neck
MW turnout w/o neck
LW turnout w/o neck
2stable rugs
a thermalux neck rug for bitter nights in the winter.
2 fleeces
summer sheet to keep the dust off when she is in the trailer.

I feel quite restrained and saintly


----------



## Geraldine (29 May 2008)

I went through 'some' of Bob's rugs yesterday - just the turnouts!!!  He has 10 turnouts ranging from lightweight to heavyweight artic ones!!!  He has 2 stable rugs - I haven't looked at the fleeces/coolers yet - they're in a storage box at the back of all our stuff but I'm guessing 6 or 8 from memory.

He came with 3 rugs when I bought him!!!  I accumulated a load the first year I got him but saw sense in 2006 and sold quite a few on ebay.  I don't know where all these rugs have come from - they have adopted us, just snuck in when we weren't looking!!!! LOL!!!!!  I think I might have a rug problem!!!


----------



## Lill (29 May 2008)

For Blue, i think i have 2 stable rugs - one light and one medium, 2 turnouts - one rainsheet (he's wearing at the moment as is fully clipped), one medium and i need to get him a heavy weight one as he trashed the last one!


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (29 May 2008)

Normaly a extra heavy weight when there clipped, a less heavy weight and light weight turnout and newmarket/fleece for stable use. I often use turnout rugs for stable use too. I use rubber matting so stops the horse being soiled from an unwaterproof rug. If there a bit damp on outside they dry better and saves time and makes sence. I have a show/travel rug too. 

And then theres Jesses wardrobe... Jesses my spoilt pony.







It all went wrong when shortly after I bought him; the local saddlery had a brillant sale...







Lightweight
Another lightweight (It was red...)
A light/medium combo
A meduim stardard neck
Heavy weight combo
Heavy weight wug
Medium combo under rug
Blue fleece
Red fleece
Light weight stable rug
meduim stable rug

I think theres some more I've forgotten about he had about 14 last time I counted  
	
	
		
		
	


	





In my defence he was stabled during the hair growing season so didn't grow a decent coat...







Oh the other hand Rambo only has one (Just because the shops dont sell them in his size!!)


----------



## BigRed (29 May 2008)

I definately need the boett to deal with sweetitch, otherwise, my horse and my life is hell.

I have 3 turnouts, all different weights.
3 stable rugs, all different weights
1 cooler
1 very posh travel rug
1 failed sweetitch FAL rug


----------



## ickelshadow (29 May 2008)

i have

2 summer sheets
1 fleece
1 thermatex
1 wolly rug
3 medium weight polys
2 heavy weight polys
1 duvet (13.5 tog)
1 l/w turnout
1 medium weight turnout (+ detachable neck)
2 heavy weight turnouts (1 with detachable neck and 1 fixed)

happily had 4 rugs at height of winter, almost always in a summer sheet overnight in summer, and only had her l/w turnout off in summer if it wasnt raining and was more than just 'warm'. bear in mind she was in late 20's, and was fully clipped in summer so less coat than normal horses (she had suspected cushings and constantly grew her coat)

i was a bit obsessive...


----------



## RachelB (29 May 2008)

My horse has proved to me that she needs no rugs. *I* however, NEED as many as possible 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I always buy turnout rugs with removable necks, and I had:
370g turnout
220g turnout
40g turnout
0g turnout
360g stable
300g stable
200g stable
100g stable
summer sheet
fleece cooler (x2)
Thermatex
plus spare 0g and 220g turnouts (too big, they came with her)
I'm sure that wasn't all of them... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I am soooo addicted!


----------



## Fransurrey (29 May 2008)

How many rugs do *I* need? Why none! I shave the hairy bits and simply wear clothes! Don't you?

Sorry, couldn't resist. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I don't use any rugs. The boys have an open stable, so free access to shelter in inclement weather/hot days. MUCH easier, although I do look like a yeti in shedding season!


----------



## Chunkie (29 May 2008)

You NEEEEED  as many as you can buy without your husband finding out!

My mare has a grand total of 15 rugs.  She lives out 24/7, is unclipped and so far this year has worn 1 of them!


----------



## PapaFrita (29 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How many rugs do *I* need? Why none! I shave the hairy bits and simply wear clothes! Don't you?

[/ QUOTE ]
Well, if you saw the way I dress you might wonder...


----------



## Angua2 (29 May 2008)

the TB's have every rug under the sun that I can afford! well they are a little bit woosy.... the Section A has the sparsest wardrobe of any of them. 3 head collars ( one is a field safe, one too big and the other we use) and a bridle. I am however thinking a fleece may be a good investment or the odd occasion that I have him in to show.


----------



## Cop-Pop (29 May 2008)

I don't dare count how many rugs I have 
	
	
		
		
	


	









TBx likes to wallow so she has two of every turnout, and if I see a pink or purple one off offer I *have* to buy it... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Ponio only has three so far but they all match!!!


----------



## FinkleyAlex (29 May 2008)

Far far too many, however they've built up over the last 12 years and three ponies...

Amigo L/W turnout- Pink
Slumberdown M/W turnout - Blue
Weatherbeeta Orican H/W turnout with neck - Burgandy
Weatherbeeta l/w stable rug with neck - navy blue
weatherbeeta l/w stable rug without neck - navy blue
weatherbeeta h/w stable rug without neck - blue
thermatex - green and navy
random fleece cooler slightly ripped - blue
rhinegold summer sheet - blue and green
Masta flyrug - white
Mark Todd quarter rug - blue

this is for one 14.2 part bred arab!


----------



## RobinHood (29 May 2008)

I like to have at least a lightweight, mediumweight and heavyweight for each horse but I will admit they do also have a light-mediumweight and a super-heavyweight, so that's 6 per horse. I don't have stable rugs because they generally live out but they do have a thermatex each


----------

